# Silent freebsd update between releases



## spr1t (May 20, 2014)

Hello,

I want to perform the FreeBSD upgrade between releases (from 9.1 to 9.2). Generally the sequence of actions is the following:


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
```
Is it possible to do this without answering to the questions during the second step (like how to merge the config files), i.e. to perform the installation in "silent mode"?

It is important for me because I need to migrate between releases on 50 hosts. For that reason the number of questions should be the minimum. 
Is there maybe an opportunity to create pre-configuration file which will contain the answers to the future questions? Appreciate any input.

Thanks!


----------



## talsamon (May 20, 2014)

I wouldn't do this, but maybe it helps you will look at this:

```
/usr/ports/sysutils/tentakel % less pkg-descr
Tentakel is a program for executing the same command on many
hosts in parallel using various remote methods. It can make
use of several sets of hosts that are defined in a
configuration file as groups.

It also supports an interactive mode that can be used for
repeated commands.

WWW: http://tentakel.biskalar.de/
```

Notice: I never worked with this programm, i can't tell nothing about it.


----------



## spr1t (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the information!


----------

